# My Stainless Steel Pan Arrived - Magnet Sticks To Parts



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello members,

I bought this stainless steel pan and it arrived today.

Stainless Steel Pan

and when I placed a magnet to it, it sticks to certain parts of the pan. After going back to the website, I notice it says 18-8 stainless steel. I could have sworn I bought a 300 series pan.

This pan was to be used for Nitric/Peroxide bath for my keyboard mylars. Can I use this pan? 

Kevin


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 19, 2013)

You need 316, of 300 series


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

Lino1406 said:


> You need 316, of 300 series


Yeah, now I have to order another one, and this time make sure it's the 300 series, which I thought I clicked on the link when I ordered it. Oh well!

I'll order another one (300 series for sure this time) and return this one afterwards. Darn, now I must pay a 30% restocking fee.

I can't see how I missed that. I aught to be kicking myself. :evil: :twisted: 

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it slightly magnetic or is it MAGNETIC! What type of magnet are you using?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Is it slightly magnetic or is it MAGNETIC! What type of magnet are you using?


I'm using a hard drive magnet. I have many different sizes to test it with.

The magnet I used does stick to the bottom of the pan, and if I turn the pan top side up with the magnet under it, it still sticks. It's a small magnet, maybe from a laptop hard drive. That's how small the magnet is.

I just used a refrigerator magnet and it only sticks to the top rim of the pan. 

Kevin


----------



## glondor (Feb 19, 2013)

The 40 quart pan I use is marked 18/8. No magnets stick to it at all. However, you can use a neodynium magnet THROUGH it to pull out magnetic material.


----------



## Geo (Feb 20, 2013)

sticking a magnet to an object is a difficult way to test for magnetism. tie a string to the little magnet so it can swing free. this way you can tell if it is even slightly magnetic. scrap yards use magnets that swing on a little brass chain.


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe that the forming process causes certain bends and corners to become magnetic in the lower grade 300 steels


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2013)

Geo said:


> sticking a magnet to an object is a difficult way to test for magnetism. tie a string to the little magnet so it can swing free. this way you can tell if it is even slightly magnetic. scrap yards use magnets that swing on a little brass chain.


As many times as I've read that, I'm upset I haven't practiced that. I know I suppose to put a magnet on a string, let it hang stationary, and slowly bring the object towards the magnet. 

I'll do that.... but still, I'm going to have to kick myself. How could I have missed that and I knew I wanted a 300 series. I think I was too excited when I knew I could use stainless steel and that they had what I needed in the size that I needed.

I'll post back the results.

Kevin

*[UPDATE]*
I did the hanging magnet with a small magnet, and when I bought the pan close to the magnet, I left it still because the magnet started swinging, then it built up enough memento, it swung into the pan and stuck to it. I used sewing thread to hang the magnet and supported the other end. 

I believe I bought the incorrect pan.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2013)

Order you another pan and use that one for sodium hydroxide stripping.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Order you another pan and use that one for sodium hydroxide stripping.


That'll work. Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this on the web... http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.corrosionist.com%2Fmagnetic_response_stainless_steel.htm&ei=uiklUZaXGKfB2wWLjYCoDg&usg=AFQjCNEsYYWxHG0rhWPaXGXvTXh5bDRU-w 

"Even although wrought austenitic stainless steels are non-magnetic in the annealed condition they may develop magnetic response when cold worked. Cold work can transform some austenite to martensite."

Kevin, your pan was likely cold stamped with the rim becoming magnetic because of a phase tranformation of the steels crystalline structure. It's still stainless.
I've seen it before with stainless sinks. Parts of the sink are magnetic, parts are not. If your pan wasn't a 300 series steel a normal magnet would stick everywhere like just like it would to normal steel. Just trying to educate yall. 8)

Oh and 18/8 is a 300 series steel. 304 I believe.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a 6 cup 18-8 stainless steel bowl and it is non magnetic. Could a small silver cell? I know it is small but I don't get of sterling silver anyway. If it won't can someone tell me what I could use it for.

Jack


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2013)

That why i ask the question is it slightly magnetic or is it MAGNETIC? I have several 304 series items. Two of them aren't magnetic at all and a couple are. My 304 series nitric keg is slightly magnetic where as my silver cell stainless is not. It could well be the forming process i guess????


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2013)

If you read the link I posted there would be no need for guessing Palladium. I'm kind of baffled after I explained it twice and posted a solid link on it that there 
could be any doubt.

Testerman, 300 series is a series of steels, Lino sort of tried to say this when he said you should get 316.
316 is part of the 300 series, of which 304 is another, and they are not all interchangable. Small differences can be important in this hobby/business. 

If someone makes a specific recommendation in a discussion we are part of, we ought to make an independent attempt to understand what exactly that person said and why what they said is true, or indeed to determine if it is true at all. If we don't do these things then what sort of conversation can we have? I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad, I just want to see the bar set high and I feel like this thread was a good exposition of how we can all do things better.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2013)

If it works, it works! Explanations are good in a science way, but i don't need to understand the science all the time. I was actually agreeing with you. The ???? marks were actually meant to say i just realized something. :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the science part I guess. Take a piece of 304 stainless bend it back and forth and stick a magnet to it, Heat it up bright red hot and then let it cool and the magnetism should go away. Wasn't that fun! If we take the time to learn and ask ourselves and others questions we get better at what we do. We get better at asking the right questions and finding the answers to them. Its good stuff and helps even when you just want to get from a to b. 

The days and life itself is only so long so I'll forgive you for not reading the link though


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 6 cup 18-8 stainless steel bowl and it is non magnetic. Could a small silver cell? I know it is small but I don't get of sterling silver anyway. If it won't can someone tell me what I could use it for.
> 
> Jack




That bowl would be excellent for a salad! Seriously, you want someone to tell you what to use a gosh darn bowl for?
I have a potatoe sack, a grumpy cat and a harmonica. What can I refine with that? :lol:


----------



## butcher (Feb 20, 2013)

Cats what else?


----------



## Auful (Feb 20, 2013)

skippy said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



If I may inquire, why is your cat grumpy?


----------



## butcher (Feb 20, 2013)

He keeps trying to refine it.
That cat don't like the tater sack or the music.


----------



## Auful (Feb 20, 2013)

butcher said:


> He keeps trying to refine it.
> That cat don't like the tater sack or the music.



"A cat is not easily refined!"


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 20, 2013)

skippy said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



I guest I ask for that one. I have never had that much stuff that I needed anything that big like most of all the member here. Most of them is to sell what they refine it only a hobby for me. I guest I stick with refining gold. If I need a bigger bucket I can get one for free and I can to do that. If I would do a lot gold or silver I might have a heart attack.

Jack


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 20, 2013)

butcher said:


> Cats what else?


No it wasn't for my cat it's was my dog bowl. And he mad you call him a cat.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 20, 2013)

304 is magnetic


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 20, 2013)

If I did a silver cell and the bowl could only do 1 toz at a time I would be happy but if it did more then 1 toz I would still happy. I'm not rich and I only do with what I have.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2013)

My new shipping procedure:


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 20, 2013)

Palladium said:


> My new shipping procedure:


That one cool picture.


----------



## jonn (Feb 20, 2013)

Testerman, ive got some real nice stainless trays you could use, they're about 4" tall All the way up to 18" tall and electropolished plus a stainless drain bung in the bottom. Also have some acid/caustic resistant HPG plastic trays, all the way up to 6' long, many different sizes. Let me know if you need any of these. Jonn


----------



## butcher (Feb 20, 2013)

That picture is so funny, sell it to the US post office, maybe they could get enough business to be able to deliver the Saturday mail.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 21, 2013)

Palladium said:


> My new shipping procedure:




Now I know why the box you sent that is on the stairs has been making a wierd noise. 8)


----------

